# fehlermeldung beim emerge von nvidia-kernel

## spyro

also ich hab mir n neues kernel gebacken.

neu gestartet kernel läuft sogar nur kann ich nvidia-kernel nicht emergen.

```

in file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:37,

                      from nv-linux.h:26,

                      from nv.c:27,

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/xfs_fs_i.h:39: linux/unode.h: no such file or directory

in file included from /usr/src/linux/include/asm/smp.h:15,

                      from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:14,

                      from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/shed.h:24,

                      from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                      from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/poll.h:10,

                      from nv-linux.h:27

                      from nv.c:27: 

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/fixmop.h:18: asm/acpi.h: no such file or directory: *** [nv.o] Error 1

!!! Error: the ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -46, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.2960.ebuild.

```

*doof guck* ich weiss nich weiter  :Sad:  hülfe!

könnte sein das da rechtschreibfehler drin sind.  also alles andere kann ich     emergen wie ich will nur beim nvidia-kernel gehts nicht mehr. 

.spyro

----------

## spyro

ok fehler gefunden.

erklärung:

alters kernel linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5

neues kernel linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7

linux link in /usr/src linkte auf r5'er kernel.

somit konnte nvidia-kernel nicht funktioniern.

*paddel*  :Rolling Eyes: 

.spyro

----------

## spyro

also entweder ich bin zu müde oder grade zu blöde.

jetzt geht mein sound nicht mehr. alsa hab ich nicht - bzw. vorher auch nicht benutzt. die sblive! module sind im kernel mit eincompiliert wie vorher auch nur geht der sound diesma nicht.

lsmod schmeisst mir auch nix von sound modulen raus.

woran mag das nu liegen ? 

.spyro

----------

## tryze

haste nach dem compielen "update-modules" gemacht? weiß nich obs auch beim sound hilft, jedenfalls muss ich das immer machen damit die nvidia-treiber wieder gehn *g*

greets, tryze

----------

## jay

nach dem kernel kompilieren müssen immer nvidia-kernel und alsa neu kompiliert werden.

----------

## spyro

alsa benutz ich nich. und nvidia hab ich neu compiliert. nachdem ich das problem da oben behoben hatte. 

nur meine sblive module werden nicht mehr geladen obwohl sie im kernel mit eingebacken sind wie im alten kernel auch.

.spyro

----------

## jay

Guck mal hier in den FAQ's ob  Du das Problem vielleicht damit lösen kannst?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3913

----------

## dek

Ich benutze mittlerweile zwar alsa, aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass man die sblive kernel module nicht fest einkompilieren sollte.

----------

## spyro

ja genau das problem mit dem symbolischen link hatte ich. 

.oO( hätt ich ma vorher nachgeguggt ... )  :Mr. Green: 

aber es läuft ja wieder alles.

.spyro

----------

